# little advise on mod grf 1-29 and ipamorelin



## rocco11 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all

just signed up for a liItle advise
Ive been researching the last few month on peptides.

And also had advise from a professional chap. Hes told me a good place to start is Ipamorelin and mod grf 1-29. 

Now my question Is what is peoples opinions on stacking these in the same shot and the same time of the day.

Ive been training for last few years and this is the first time in trying anything. Id like to keep to a budget

Should I take the grf 1-29 and Ipa at the same tome or spread out the doses.
Also can i have one shot of grf in morning and ipa after gym. To keep doseage down a little as ive never done it before

Or do I need to stack them together.  

Any advise is welcome. I know o need to commit propperly but as im living at home and the family wouldnt approve this is just a trial to see if m okayl taking


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dose them together 2-3 x per day.  Early am, post workout , and prior to bed.

Just don't store them together...only combine the 2 at time of administration.


----------



## rocco11 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks im starting monday. 100 of grf and 100 ipa 3 timea a day but its going to cost alot. Didnt know if I could do it twice or like grf in morning and ipa after gym in the evening.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2013)

rocco11 said:


> Thanks im starting monday. 100 of grf and 100 ipa 3 timea a day but its going to cost alot. Didnt know if I could do it twice or like grf in morning and ipa after gym in the evening.



I hear ya..but yeah, I would recommend the minimum be both at 100mcgs 3 x per day.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 23, 2013)

with ipam your gonna want to up the dose higher..its weak compared to ghrp2 or ghrp6


----------



## rocco11 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advise chaps.
Is ipam effective on its own without mod grf?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 24, 2013)

rocco11 said:


> Thanks for the advise chaps.
> Is ipam effective on its own without mod grf?



Not nearly as effective without the ghrh.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 24, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> with ipam your gonna want to up the dose higher..its weak compared to ghrp2 or ghrp6



Ipam is actually as efficacious as ghrp 6.


----------



## rocco11 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks chaps.
Ill stick to mod grf and ipa 

Recommend any others I should try?


----------



## rocco11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh and where's best to buy. Can anyone pm me sites? 

One in ur link the one you use pitts?


----------



## old_man (Feb 25, 2013)

you definitely want to dose them at the same time. putting them in the same pin for administration is not a problem. i do that all the time. i've even read that you can put them in the same pin for several hours, but i don't know for sure. if cost is an issue, you can dose twice a day rather than three times. of course results will not be as noticeable, but will give longevity benefits. if dosing twice per day, make one of them before bed. should give a good night's sleep. if trying to build lean body mass, pin PWO.


----------



## old_man (Feb 26, 2013)

rocco11 said:


> Thanks chaps.
> Ill stick to mod grf and ipa
> 
> Recommend any others I should try?


modified grf 1-29 and Ipa is the best combo of peps that i've tried. Ipa is the cleanest with no real sides. If you want to have a raging appetitie go with GHRP6 but it also causes an increase in prolactin. Hexarelin is strong but I don't know anyone that uses it anymore. It has some sides and it will lose its effect after a period of time. GHRP2 will increase appetite a bit, but not like 6, and may also cause an increase in prolactin. Some guys alternate Ipa and GHRP2 but always take with mod grf 1-29. GRF and a GHRP have a strong synergistic effect.  good luck.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Ipam is actually as efficacious as ghrp 6.



Not from what I have seen on gh bloodwork on promuscle


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 3, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Not from what I have seen on gh bloodwork on promuscle



Based on controled studies it is.  Research peptides are going to have a little more variation in results...plus each individual responds differently.  So unless the same person tested out on both compounds with the same protocol, you can't make any conclusions.


----------



## rocco11 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ordered some more,

Out of interest i was reading about hair growth side effects from using peptides.

any in particular help with this? with the old rug on top ha.


----------



## old_man (Mar 8, 2013)

rocco11 said:


> Ordered some more,
> 
> Out of interest i was reading about hair growth side effects from using peptides.
> 
> any in particular help with this? with the old rug on top ha.


I"ve read that too, BUT I don't know anyone that has actually seen much new hair growth. Maybe some members will let you know their experience.


----------



## rocco11 (Mar 18, 2013)

Got to say im loving the difference these peps are making. 

Ive been doing two shots on training day and one on non training days,

im going to up my dose to 3 and 2.  (100 mod grf and 100 ipa  )

hope to see even more results  

THinking about trying difference peps on my next order. any recommendations


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

Cjc1295 and ghrp6


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

Or igf1 lr3 or igf1 des


----------

